# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Most expensive Royal Python Morphs

## NewmanLovesSnakes

Just wondering, I heard Ball Python Morphs get seriously expensive. Who here owns the more expensive morphs? I sure would love to see some pictures so I can further learn about Morphs and see the cool snakes in your family as well. Ive never owned anything more than a normal, he was very pretty to me though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Look on morphmarket

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (06-29-2019)

----------


## MissterDog

Just wondering, whats your range of more expensive? I'm not sure if my mystic potion counts or is still on the low bar lol

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (06-29-2019)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

> Just wondering, whats your range of more expensive? I'm not sure if my mystic potion counts or is still on the low bar lol


Thats a very good question and something I should of thought about lol I would say personally anything over $1000 is expensive for me but the average snake enthusiast who knows. I heard they get up to $100,000. I would love to know who here owns any expensive Morphs like that and see some cool pictures. Let me see a picture of that Mystic Potion, that sounds amazing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (06-29-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Price fluctuates something that might have cost $60000 10 years ago may only be $150 today.

It also depends on what YOU call expensive, some people call $2500 expensive I don't. 

The current most expensive animal on MM right now (aside from the animals with no price)   is this https://www.morphmarket.com/us/c/rep...-pythons/81262 and it is a drop in the bucket compare to the $100K or $250K that used to be dropped by some breeders back in the days for new genes that may or may not have proved to be genetic.

Personally I have spent 2K to 3K on a single animal on several occasions.

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (06-29-2019)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

> Price fluctuates something that might have cost $60000 10 years ago may only be $150 today.
> 
> It also depends on what YOU call expensive, some people call $2500 expensive I don't. 
> 
> The current most expensive animal on MM right now (aside from the animals with no price)   is this https://www.morphmarket.com/us/c/rep...-pythons/81262 and it is a drop in the bucket compare to the $100K or $250K that used to be dropped by some breeders back in the days for new genes that may or may not have proved to be genetic.
> 
> Personally I have spent 2K to 3K on a single animal on several occasions.


If I had money like (2k-3k) that I would totally drop it on a nice ball python morph. I appreciate that link, that snake is absolutely stunning to say the least. Im learning so much every day, I had no idea that the prices drop drastically over time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MissterDog

> Thats a very good question and something I should of thought about lol I would say personally anything over $1000 is expensive for me but the average snake enthusiast who knows. I heard they get up to $100,000. I would love to know who here owns any expensive Morphs like that and see some cool pictures. Let me see a picture of that Mystic Potion, that sounds amazing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah in that case my potion was a modest $450. In the over 1k range I'd love to get a grey matter or blade clown morph if I ever had the money lol 

Here's my mystic potion boy

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-29-2019),_Kam_ (07-02-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (06-29-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-29-2019)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

> Ah in that case my potion was a modest $450. In the over 1k range I'd love to get a grey matter or blade clown morph if I ever had the money lol 
> 
> Here's my mystic potion boy


That snake is stunning, I love the purple. That is definitely the type of morph I would like.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (06-29-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Just wondering, I heard Ball Python Morphs get seriously expensive. Who here owns the more expensive morphs? ...


For someone with law enforcement experience, I'm surprised you'd ask such a question...it seems unwise to disclose such information.  Why put yourself on the radar for 
thieves?  In any case, it ain't me, LOL!

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (06-29-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I forget which breeder it was, but one of the more well known breeders in the US. I wish my dang memory didn't suck so bad...
But anyway, a handful of years ago he traded his Corvette for a breeding pair of Albino BPs (if I remember correctly). Now albinos are in the $200+ range. 

It seems the vast majority of the huge price tag animals are being kept by breeders who are investing in the animal. I can't imagine there are many "pet only" BPs that have the huge price tags. I'm sure they're out there, but probably fairly scarce.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-29-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (06-29-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> For someone with law enforcement experience, I'm surprised you'd ask such a question...it seems unwise to disclose such information.  Why put yourself on the radar for 
> thieves?  In any case, it ain't me, LOL!


Good point. I hadn't thought of that. 

I do know many of the people with large collections of investment quality animals never invite people to their homes or wherever they keep their animals. 

But yeah, that's a good point.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-29-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (06-29-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Good point. I hadn't thought of that. 
> 
> I do know many of the people with large collections of investment quality animals never invite people to their homes or wherever they keep their animals. 
> 
> But yeah, that's a good point.


These days many ppl share way too much info., like announcing their vacation plans on Facebook, so thieves can put 2 & 2 together, & know when you aren't there.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-29-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (06-29-2019)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

> For someone with law enforcement experience, I'm surprised you'd ask such a question...it seems unwise to disclose such information.  Why put yourself on the radar for 
> thieves?  In any case, it ain't me, LOL!


 I just wanted to see some nice snakes, Im learning so much and up till two days ago I had no idea these snakes even cost that much  I hate thieves, thieves give snakes a bad reputation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-29-2019)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

> Good point. I hadn't thought of that. 
> 
> I do know many of the people with large collections of investment quality animals never invite people to their homes or wherever they keep their animals. 
> 
> But yeah, that's a good point.


I never thought of that either because personally Ive never bought an animal over $100 (that was my first BP btw) lol all my dogs are rescues and so is my turtle. The only animal I feel like I stole in a since was my pure bread German Shepard that the lady I got her from for whatever reason did not want her. She gave me the dog and even her food bowls and collar. Shes the best dog I ever own and Im so glad I begged my wife for her lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> I just wanted to see some nice snakes, Im learning so much and up till two days ago I had no idea these snakes even cost that much  I hate thieves, thieves give snakes a bad reputation 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been around long enough to know this has happened to people with high-end herps...like when it was known they'd be at the monthly herp-club meeting, some jerk 
broke in & stole their prized snakes.  That's where I'm coming from...

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (06-29-2019)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

> I've been around long enough to know this has happened to people with high-end herps...like when it was known they'd be at the monthly herp-club meeting, some jerk 
> broke in & stole their prized snakes.  That's where I'm coming from...


Thats terrible that someone would do something like that. I understand your concern, thats never something that crossed my mind for the simple fact Ive never had to deal with that situation myself even as a cop. On post the soldiers were absolutely not allowed to own any reptiles. We had one person steal a dog and we all bullied the guy into giving it back then still called his leadership. The typical scumbag never stops amazing me though at the attempts they will make to make a buck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-29-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Thats terrible that someone would do something like that. I understand your concern, thats never something that crossed my mind for the simple fact Ive never had to deal with that situation myself even as a cop. On post the soldiers were absolutely not allowed to own any reptiles. We had one person steal a dog and we all bullied the guy into giving it back then still called his leadership. The typical scumbag never stops amazing me though at the attempts they will make to make a buck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whether stolen from other keepers or poached from the wild, exotics can fetch quite a bit of money, & there are plenty of buyers who just can't resist & won't ask many 
questions if the price is "right".  And what's easier to stash or ship than a snake?  Yes, anyone who would do this is a total slime-bag, but know they're out there, & too 
lazy to work for a living.  When you see a 'deal too good to be true' on Craigslist, this is something to keep in mind...ask enough questions to be sure they're actually the 
legal owner.  (And then ask yourself if it's still worth the risk, versus buying from a reputable breeder.)  Like you, I'm more of an animal-rescuer, and all my dogs have 
always come from shelters.  BTW, that's great that you made the dog-thief regret his bad deed!  :Very Happy:   Anyway, welcome to the "real world"... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   There's a good reason why 
(when you go to a reptile expo) that all the snakes & other herps or other creatures are locked up...too many "sticky fingers".  People even steal them from pet stores if 
they let down their guard.

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-01-2019)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

> Whether stolen from other keepers or poached from the wild, exotics can fetch quite a bit of money, & there are plenty of buyers who just can't resist & won't ask many 
> questions if the price is "right".  And what's easier to stash or ship than a snake?  Yes, anyone who would do this is a total slime-bag, but know they're out there, & too 
> lazy to work for a living.  When you see a 'deal too good to be true' on Craigslist, this is something to keep in mind...ask enough questions to be sure they're actually the 
> legal owner.  (And then ask yourself if it's still worth the risk, versus buying from a reputable breeder.)  Like you, I'm more of an animal-rescuer, and all my dogs have 
> always come from shelters.  BTW, that's great that you made the dog-thief regret his bad deed!   Anyway, welcome to the "real world"...  There's a good reason why 
> (when you go to a reptile expo) that all the snakes & other herps or other creatures are locked up...too many "sticky fingers".  People even steal them from pet stores if 
> they let down their guard.


Rescuing dogs is just the way to go in my opinion, give them a second chance, get really good deals sometimes and its a whole lot easier than going to a breeder. The Dog thief was my mechanic in my unit, to say I was disappointed would be an understatement. He took some poor old ladies Yorkie. Im considering going to my first reptile show here but its damn near 4 hours away one way. Ive never been to know that they keep everything locked up like that, back when I used to go to gun shows they had everything laying out on a table. With how the worlds been recently I wonder if they have everything behind glass now too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-01-2019)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

Heres Barbie though, shes my pride and joy and Ive never liked dogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-01-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Rescuing dogs is just the way to go in my opinion, give them a second chance, get really good deals sometimes and it’s a whole lot easier than going to a breeder. The Dog thief was my mechanic in my unit, to say I was disappointed would be an understatement. He took some poor old ladies Yorkie. I’m considering going to my first reptile show here but it’s damn near 4 hours away one way. I’ve never been to know that they keep everything locked up like that, back when I used to go to gun shows they had everything laying out on a table. With how the worlds been recently I wonder if they have everything behind glass now too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At reptile expos, everything IS visible...most sellers have fancy clear acrylic locking compartments* to display their animals.  There is a lot to see at a good show, but best not to try to handle any you aren't seriously interested in buying: too stressful for the animals, plus mites & pathogens get spread that way.  *There's some threads on here with pix from members visits to reptile expos, if you feel like searching...that would give you a good idea what it's like.  The last time I went to any expos was in CA, & I had to go about 4 hours one way too...I hear ya.  Made for a very long day, so I stayed overnight.

Looks like a wonderful dog you've got... :Good Job:

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-02-2019)

----------


## Reinz

> Heres Barbie though, shes my pride and joy and Ive never liked dogs. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking Shepard, I had one once, great dog. 

Im glad youve come around around to dogs. I have a hard fast rule - I dont trust people who dont like dogs. This rule has served me well in life.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-01-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-02-2019)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

> Nice looking Shepard, I had one once, great dog. 
> 
> Im glad youve come around around to dogs. I have a hard fast rule - I dont trust people who dont like dogs. This rule has served me well in life.


Ive always been a animal lover through and through, just never wanted a dog of my own until I got older. They say dogs can sense if someone is a bad person and I 100% believe that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-04-2019),_Reinz_ (07-02-2019)

----------


## RedRabbit

> Heres Barbie though, shes my pride and joy and Ive never liked dogs. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful dog! Shepherds are one of my favorite breeds. 

And on the topic of reptile expos - yes, thieves can pop up there, too. Here's a video-documented example that occurred at a reptile show I attended earlier this year: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OZWpGlrxq0

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-02-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-04-2019)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

> Beautiful dog! Shepherds are one of my favorite breeds. 
> 
> And on the topic of reptile expos - yes, thieves can pop up there, too. Here's a video-documented example that occurred at a reptile show I attended earlier this year: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OZWpGlrxq0


I would say hands down Shepards are my favorite. Thanks for posting that video, it was cool to see how they have everything set up since Ive never been to an expo in person. Its sad that dirt bags like that exists and could do something like that with their small child with them. Ive always hated thieves more than just about anything. It was always extra irritating dealing with them too lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-04-2019)

----------

